# New Inshore16 W/New Custom Micro Trailer



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/5009414

We worked w/the trailer company to bring out an affordable trailer that mimics our top-shelf trailer company. A fully infused, foam filled with infused stringer system, vinylester resin, and lastly top shelf gel-coat in a entry level skiff. Built it your way! We are happy to introduce the Inshore Power Boats. We have some side and center ones coming up that we will also share as they leave they shop. Plus we have a few getting tricked out by www.OrangeCountyBoatworks.com that will turn heads and give you guys some good ideas!
Tight Lines!
Kevin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking skiff! Let me know if the 19th is good to get out for a review, can't wait to see it in person!

Oh let's all get the story straight from the get go. The new Continental Trailer which is SCHWEET! BTW. Was the brain child of microskiff.com and Continental. We worked together to bring this trailer to the market for all manufactures to put under small skiffs. The specs like 0 degree torsion axle with removable spindles, low rider height, light weight were built to our specs. I agree that the side bunks are needed, glad to see manufactures like ECC helping to take our trailer design to the next step!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Jan,

i could care less who takes the credit on the trailer design. All I can say is they made more than one trip to our shop to get our trailer the way we wanted and they said they showed the proto-trailer to you, ch, and i...
so, who came up with the "idea" is beyond me. but, it's a good trailer at the moment and one Inshore will be using as well as Ram-Lin. I'll let you know on the date as well. I also heard about the paper signing...LOL ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Agreed! Your shill post seamed to insinuate the contrary. 

I like the mod you made, I agree it needs the side bunks. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] The pipes were cool, but light weight skiffs with little to no dead rise they tend to slide around. I plan on swapping mine out. I have one other change I want to add, you might want to consider the same. I'll send you pix once it's done.

Simply for full disclosure a member on this forum (who works for Continental and I had a discussion about trailers one day and I asked point blank why didn't Continental make a trailer to compete with the nice small skiff trailers from other manufactures. That was what kicked this off.  The prototype you saw is under the my Native. ;D 

The components on the trailer came from that discussion. We talked at length on what I felt made a great trailer and they listened... the final output is sweet. They added their twist like the 4" C channel which I love! I still want to get out there with some compound and a buffing wheel and make the trailer shine! But the upkeep on that would be atrocious. 

But like any prototype the best thing for all concerned is to get it out in the field to great manufactures like ECC to help add the final touches. There were a few tweaks that it needed after the first time I saw the finished product and Continental has been on the ball to make the trailer right for me as I know they have for ECC and a few others who now have the AS1616 (model number). 

I don't know if you have had a chance to put many miles on one with a skiff on it, but I can attest to the fact that IMHO Continental Trailer hit a home run with the trailer. ;D It tows so well behind the truck... rolling @ 70 is effortless even with a little 6v. 

Paper signing? :-? Sorry my friend not sure what your talking about... you know my number... ;D

As always Cheers! ;D


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

i was told you wanted them to sign a paper stating that they would not mention your copperhead project to anyone/other builder...

either way it's good to see another choice in what lies underneath our micro.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

AGREED! [smiley=1-beer.gif]

and yes all parties involved signed a NDA for what became Project Native. There was never a project with the Copperhead. 

Back on topic, this topic is about your Inshore 16, Let's get one wet! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Cheers


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

what are the hores power ratings for your boats??????????????????????


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There is a downloadable PDF from their website that has specs.

http://inshorepowerboats.com/inshore162.html

According to that 40 HP is max.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been watching this boat for a few months now! I'm excited!!! I can't wait to read a full report from the water test you guys are doing....tomorrow!  
Please be sure to post some new pics of this craft. I have torn the net up searching for each and every pic I can find!
Sooooooo Kevin, if you don't mind me asking, How much is it for the setup (w/ trailer) as shown in the video?
This boat has me and my shallow pockets stoked!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I've been watching this boat for a few months now! I'm excited!!! I can't wait to read a full report from the water test you guys are doing....tomorrow!
> Please be sure to post some new pics of this craft. I have torn the net up searching for each and every pic I can find!
> Sooooooo Kevin, if you don't mind me asking, How much is it for the setup (w/ trailer) as shown in the video?
> This boat has me and my shallow pockets stoked!



Oyster,
Sorry for the delay as somehow I missed your post. We have prcing on the website for the Inshore16...
so, for the skiff I posted in the video the cost would be as follows:
Hull- $4625.00
Drop in Front Deck- $410
Drop in rear Deck- $410
Poling Platform- $485
Trailer- $1350

Total W/Out Power- $7280
Add a 25hp and your under 10k!


----------



## Will_Granberry (Jun 15, 2009)

I noticed that the decks are drop in. Are they fixed so they will not move around or will they move (particularly in a chop or blow out driving down the highway.)?

Other than that looks good! Also, where would you put a livewell at?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> I noticed that the decks are drop in.  Are they fixed so they will not move around or will they move (particularly in a chop or blow out driving down the highway.)?


That costs extra  ;D


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I noticed that the decks are drop in.  Are they fixed so they will not move around or will they move (particularly in a chop or blow out driving down the highway.)?
> 
> Other than that looks good!  Also, where would you put a livewell at?


The decks can be tapped in by either adhesive or screwed in underneath or both. We do have a few customer's that are getting the "NEW" storage boxes which will then go underneath the decks and then we put a flush S/S strap hinge to open it up and when done secure them via locking or latch. Laslty the boxes can be divided to act as a live-well which we can plumb for pick-up/re-circ 
We also can insulate the boxes to act as a cooler if need be and drain out back of the skiff.

We are finishing up the console molds right now 
(side and center ) along with other drop in pieces to custom make your Inshore16.
We'll also be building one in a few weeks for a yacht owner to use as a tender in the Islands for bones...it will have all the toys and when done we'll post the inovice so you can see how good this lil skiff will be for the $$

Laslty, thank you for your questions and positive feedback!

~ Kevin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How are the livewells plumbed?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> How are the livewells plumbed?


How do you want them to be is the question? LOL


----------

